# Spray foam to repair fridge door



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

You're gonna need to remove/encapsulate the rust somehow, otherwise anything you do won't help your situation.


----------



## CamperD (May 21, 2017)

huesmann said:


> You're gonna need to remove/encapsulate the rust somehow, otherwise anything you do won't help your situation.


I know what you mean, but the fridge is shut off for 7 months or so every winter and dries up in the cold, dry air. I turn it on in May. It starts dripping water early August or so once it turns hot and humid. I really want suggestions for a good spray foam to fill the door cavity and stop the condensation.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Rust never sleeps.


----------



## CamperD (May 21, 2017)

huesmann said:


> Rust never sleeps.


OK....got ya. but like I said, taking the door apart is not an option. What i would like to know is how can I stop the condensation in the bottom 2 inches or so of the fridge door.


----------



## azeotrope (Jun 3, 2015)

I don’t know of any spray foam that is waterproof. I think you will need to use foam then paint it with a sealer.

If you get an effective coverage in the door then the moisture should stop producing so the moisture should no longer be an issue 

Many fridges and freezers now are insulated with spray foam. I recall seeing spots on my freezer where excess foam had been cut off.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Why not this stuff:
Great Stuff


----------



## CamperD (May 21, 2017)

azeotrope said:


> I don’t know of any spray foam that is waterproof. I think you will need to use foam then paint it with a sealer.
> 
> If you get an effective coverage in the door then the moisture should stop producing so the moisture should no longer be an issue
> 
> Many fridges and freezers now are insulated with spray foam. I recall seeing spots on my freezer where excess foam had been cut off.


Closed cell spray foam is waterproof, according to my research. I was hoping for suggestions if anyone has tried this.

this is an old "beer fridge" out in a bunkie at the cottage. gotta be 40 years old and works like a charm after being shut off all winter. Modern fridges will not run in an unheated room........the new fridge in the kitchen will thaw if I go away a few days and it turns cold. I depend on the freezer in the beer fridge to keep meat frozen

so I am trying to keep this fridge from falling apart


----------



## CamperD (May 21, 2017)

azeotrope said:


> I don’t know of any spray foam that is waterproof. I think you will need to use foam then paint it with a sealer.
> 
> If you get an effective coverage in the door then the moisture should stop producing so the moisture should no longer be an issue
> 
> Many fridges and freezers now are insulated with spray foam. I recall seeing spots on my freezer where excess foam had been cut off.


My concern also, is the spray foam drying or curing properly in a closed area (inside fridge door), seeing that many brands of foam say they are for cracks up to only an inch or so.


----------

